
Forest.gif - vinchuco
https://trasevoldog.wordpress.com/forest-gif/
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure, but I think that for HN it would be better to have the
explanation about the generation of the gif in the top of the page instead of
the bottom.

> _Thank you for going through the whole forest! These trees were generated
> procedurally in Pico-8. Here is a demo of the cartridge I coded in order to
> do that. This little application randomize all the parameters so that you’ll
> be able to generate an army of misfits if you want to! It’s also my
> participation to #procjam, have a look at the other softwares made for
> that!_

